# Xu Hướng Giày Tây Cao Cấp 2019



## thanhmai2501 (26/3/19)

Là một người đàn ông thành đạt, đứng ở cương vị một người kiếm được tiền, giày tây cao cấp là một món đồ không thể thiếu trong tủ đồ của bạn. Một sản phẩm giày tây đẳng cấp thật sự bên cạnh việc nâng tầm giá trị người sở hữu còn phải hợp thời trang. Hãy cùng Marco Alfredo cập nhật xu hướng giày tây cao cấp 2019 nào.

Giày tây cao cấp là sản phẩm giày tây đúng chuẩn Dress Shoes chứ không phải dòng giày da form bè ngắn đế dày của giày công nhân Worker Shoes hay dòng giày da thời trang bóng loáng nhiều màu sắc phụ kiện nguồn gốc Trung Hoa. Giày tây cao cấp đúng chuẩn sẽ giúp bạn tự tin khi sải bước, thu hút phái đẹp, tại những sự kiện quan trọng, mang cho bạn phong thái đỉnh đạt và lịch lãm nhất mà không sản phẩm giày nào khác làm được.

* Sự lên ngôi của dòng giày tây cột dây theo chuẩn quốc tế*
Sự phát triển của xã hội, internet phổ cập khiến cho giới trẻ thành đạt được tiếp xúc với những chuẩn thời trang quốc tế. Họ không còn cảm thấy những đôi giày tây mũi xẹp, vuông bè, hay ngắn tròn là những sản phẩm giày tây đẹp. Giày tây cao cấp 2019 phải là những dòng sản phẩm giày tây đứng khuôn sang trọng, ôm theo dáng chân, và có độ dài chuẩn giày tây. Giày tây cao cấp 2019 không có chỗ cho dòng giày da ngắn chặt mũi nhìn không khác một đôi giày thể thao dùng da bò.









​*Tone màu nâu bò, cam Living Coral, tone màu chủ đạo 2019*
Từ giữa những năm 2018 thì nhu cầu tìm sản phẩm giày tây nam tone nâu bò, phối màu với những bộ suit tone xanh dương tăng đột biến. Sự kết hợp này tạo cảm giác vừa sành điệu, vừa lịch sự, vừa thu hút khó cưỡng. Tiếp nối xu hướng, đầu năm 2019, Pantone Inc công bố tone màu chủ đạo năm nay là tone màu cam cam Living Coral. Từ đây có thể dự đoán xu hướng giày tây cao cấp 2019 sẽ dùng tone màu cam, nâu bò thống trị dòng sản phẩm mới.




*Sự thoái trào của giày mọi và thời đại của giày Loafer*
Nếu như trước đây khoảng 5 năm thì giày mọi là sản phẩm giày yêu thích của mọi đàn ông thì từ 2018 đã có sự thay đổi rõ rệt. Tuy rằng, giày mọi tiện dụng, dễ mang, có thể kết hợp được với quần ngắn nhưng không thể hiện được sự lịch sự và cảm giác già dặn. Giày loafer là xu hướng giày tây cao cấp 2019 khi mà tiện dụng, vẫn xỏ được, đế cao chuẩn giày tây, bên cạnh đó cực kỳ lịch sự. Đàn ông Việt có thể kết hợp dòng suit ôm, ống quần cao slim fit, rất hợp thời, rất lịch lãm, rất đàn ông.




*Marco Alfredo Shoemaker - Giày Tây Nam 2019
Add: 365 Huỳnh Văn Bánh F11 Q Phú Nhuận TPHCM
Website: giaymarco.vn*


----------

